# Fancy pigeon found in Courtice



## chill0519 (Nov 20, 2011)

Found a brown and white pigeon in my garage this morning. Appears tame (ish) healthy and uninjured. Has a band on his leg with only one digit. Any ideas?
Chris


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chill0519 said:


> Found a brown and white pigeon in my garage this morning. Appears tame (ish) healthy and uninjured. Has a band on his leg with only one digit. Any ideas?
> Chris


well it does not have a band on you can trace..so it is lost and looking for food probably.. do you want to keep it?.. in the mean time some wild bird seed would be fine to feed him.. if you want to keep him and know what type of bird it is post a picture we may beable to see what breed it may be...offer a deep dish of water as well and keep the bird secure or else you may not beable to get him back in.


----------



## chill0519 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't want to keep it, but don't want any harm to come to it, obviously. Bought some bird seed and he's eating it, also drinking a lot, I think he may have been stuck in my garage for a day or two before we saw him. 
Not sure if I can post a photo, but to describe him a little: he's quite large, mostly white but with light to medium brown face and chest, tail and wing tips. He also has a sort of frill or ruff at the back of his head, like a change in the direction of his feathers. 
Anyone who wants him is welcome to take him off our hands, we're dog people


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe you can post in the adoptions subforum?

I'm a dog person too, and believe me, these little guys are like dogs, hehe. They're somewhere between a cat and a dog, they like to follow you around and perch on your head .


----------



## chill0519 (Nov 20, 2011)

He left this morning, stayed the night perched on a chair, eating lots of seed and drinking water, perhaps he just needed a rest stop.. we shooed him out to the front yard and he flew off, hopefully to arrive safely home


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chill0519 said:


> He left this morning, stayed the night perched on a chair, eating lots of seed and drinking water, perhaps he just needed a rest stop.. we shooed him out to the front yard and he flew off, hopefully to arrive safely home


yes that is good he flew well, means he is healthy enough.. hope he finds home..where ever that may be... good luck little visitor!... but just to let you know,his best chance was probably finding someone to take him in..and not out on his own...


----------

